# Deed of Transfer Fee Varying Widely from Solicitor to Solicitor!



## ladybird (15 Apr 2013)

Apologies if in wrong section, but am just looking to ask a quick question of Vanilla or someone in the know.

My friend is selling her house to another friend and used to use same solicitor. Can't anymore. New rules. So one is shopping around for quotes and they are varying widely. 

One thing is the Deed of Transfer fee - it's €85 from one and €600 from another. 

Which is correct? i can't find it anywhere online.

Thanks,

Ladybird


----------



## Vanilla (15 Apr 2013)

If it is a sale then there are two possibilities:

If the property is land registry, the fee is a scaled government fee which changed in December- here's a link to the scale:
http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/2012/en/si/0380.html

( keep scrolling to the Schedule).

If the property is Registry of Deeds, then these are the fees:

http://landdirect.ie/eng/Registry_of_Deeds_Fees_Order_2008.pdf

If it is a gift, different fees apply in the land registry ( less).


----------



## ladybird (15 Apr 2013)

Thank you very much for replying Vanilla! (Bows )

Sale is a house. Value €100,000.

I have to say i looked at links and am lost - can see 500/600 in first link but am struggling to see where €85 came from in either

Also, i don't know the difference between the two types of link you listed. (bows head in shame...) so don't know which link applies.

Ladybird

PS also i thought the new laws only applied to families using same solicitor but the solicitor said he can no longer do  both sides of a property transaction as well anymore - i didn't realise that at all.


----------



## Bronte (16 Apr 2013)

ladybird said:


> Thank you very much for replying Vanilla! (Bows )
> 
> 
> Also, i don't know the difference between the two types of link you listed. (bows head in shame...) so don't know which link applies.


 
There are two types of title to property in Ireland.  One is the *Land Registry* and the other is the *Registry of Deeds*.

When you know which title it is than the fee will be determined by that.  It is not something that varies from solicitor to solicitor.  It's a fee set by law as outlined in the two statutory instruments Vanilla linked.  

Probably the confusion arose becasue one solicitor or the other said what the max fee will be but until they look at the title they don't know which one it is.


----------



## ladybird (16 Apr 2013)

Thanks a million, Bronte - that makes sense. 

I've saved the links and emailed them to friend B.

Very handy to have.

Ladybird


----------

